
You Know Where Else It’s Hard To Delete Your Account? Mahalo - McKittrick
http://techcrunch.com/2010/06/11/mahalo-facebook-calacanis/#idc-container
======
coderdude
What a waste of everyone's time. You know where else it's hard to delete your
account? On a ton of Web sites. Many sites do not include this option. I also
don't see an (obvious) way to delete your account off of Hacker News. Would
you have to email Paul Graham?

~~~
houseabsolute
Hang on, is PG posturing about how bad Facebook is for making it tough to
delete your account? If no, I don't think that's relevant.

~~~
samd
Does Mahalo store lots of people's private information and continue to make
more of it accessible to the public?

~~~
houseabsolute
I don't know, but based on what I've heard I hope I never have occasion to
find out. ;)

------
kevinh
Calacanis responds in the comments:

"1. No one has ever asked for an export key, but we have one being built. Will
be ready shortly. 2\. We will have a delete account page by the end of next
week.

NIce job with the gotcha journalism! :-)"

~~~
potatolicious
Good to know that engineering effort at Mahalo is being diverted in response
to PR backlash due to the CEO running his mouth.

~~~
ryanhuff
Jason is backing up his rhetoric with action, and the end result will be
positive for him, Mahalo, and its users.

~~~
ryanhuff
To the down-voters. What is it you disagree with?

Separate emotion from the analysis. Besides again being fuel for Jason/Mahalo
discussion on the various tech forums, the end result is that Jason will have
a tangible example when arguing about FB. Mahalo's users will get a new
feature to easily delete their accounts, and Mahalo gets some exposure.

The assertion that this blew up in Jason's face seems more wishful thinking.

~~~
ananthrk
Based on his past such _promises_ here, we will have to wait until it is
actually done.

~~~
ryanhuff
Fair enough.

------
gxti
Can Arrington and Calacanis fight to the death already? I've been following HN
now for less than a week and I'm already sick of their shenanigans.

------
rumpelstiltskin
Predicting a Jason nation rant on this hitting inboxes in 3, 2, 1...

------
awa
Nicely done, Techcrunch!

